# Ended with a bang



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Since it was the last day of snapper, we decided we would end it with a bang. Not so much with the snappers, but get them along with our grouper. Got to fish with the Marshalls along with my new friend Calvin Monday. These guys and lady are killers. Plan was to get our groupers and keep any snappers that got in the way. We all met in Niceville at 6 am and loaded the boat. Headed over to Destin and then to parts unknown. First stop was a dandy. Got a picture or two and then, for what ever reason, I never took anymore pictures offshore. I think the ones on the water make the best pictures. Got a couple on the dock though. Made about three stops today and headed to the hill early. The fishing is still on fire out there. It was none stop action for 2 or 3 hours. When the smoke cleared.
Final tally

12 Gag Grouper
10 Red Grouper
4 Scamps(Threw several back)
2 Almacos
3 Mingos
4 Kings
12 Snappers
1 Wahoo

What a way to end the season. With snapper season over, look out grouper. I have plans for them. I did have two clients last week that did not want any grouper. Neither one wanted to catch them or eat them. Both said they tasted bad. Am I missing something. Thats a new one on me. But, everyone has a different taste. Good luck everyone and get them while we can. Not sure how long anything will be in season. Catchem up and have fun out there. Be safe( I took a nasty fall today) was very blessed to not get hurt. It was funny after the fact, but it was not pretty at all. Grace in not my middle name, can I just say that. Watch out for each other, we are all in the same game. God Bless!

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offfshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Ended with a bang, I'd say so!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dangit man!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy moly!!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

12 Gags!! Impressive!

What kind of boat is that in the pictures? Looks nice, lots of room in the cockpit to lay out a huge box of fish!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Boom!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine mess of fish I'd say!!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Matt, Its a 42 Viking. James just picked it up a couple months ago and just getting all the bugs out. Nice boat with most things were they should be. Good size well and two decent size fish boxes. I'm not a fan of fish boxes in the floor but you have to put them somewhere. It cruises at 29 knots so it gets there and back pretty quick for a boat of that size.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Incredible...be careful though NOAA might make another emergency closure after seeing those. Yep, those grouper are nasty tasting too. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Capt. Delynn... how heavy you going for those Gags?

senator 6/0 with 80lb mono and 100lb leader?


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great Job Capt.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Always enjoy looking for your posts. Darn, if you don't have some fun out there. 

Went out and caught a heat stroke........ so stay cool and keep havin fun.

Good luck capt


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome job bro! That is a great bunch of fish, and a bunch of happy customers!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job delynn!!!! as always you know where to find them good fish!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the comments and support a have been getting. It means the world to me. There are some many good people and friends into the sport of fishing and I'm very thankful to meet so many. Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You're always on fire... That's another terrific haul of fish.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Capt. Delynn... how heavy you going for those Gags?
> 
> senator 6/0 with 80lb mono and 100lb leader?


 Looks like Torsa's, Tiagra's, and Tekota's from the pics.


----------

